# Cost of living



## Philbirdboys (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi we are moving to NZ around the end of May and are looking for any advice on the cost of living?
I have a job offer and are in the process of obtaining a work visa.
I am married with 2 boys 14 and 10 years old. We are looking to move to Bucklands Beach Area. Any advice/help please


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Philbirdboys said:


> Hi we are moving to NZ around the end of May and are looking for any advice on the cost of living? I have a job offer and are in the process of obtaining a work visa. I am married with 2 boys 14 and 10 years old. We are looking to move to Bucklands Beach Area. Any advice/help please


I've never lived in Auckland so have no experience of it, however I'm led to believe it's the most expensive place to live in NZ.
In my experience of Wellington and Tauranga areas I reckon it's around 10-15% more expensive to live in NZ overall and I say that without taking into account the cost of rent/mortgage as they are much more expensive than the UK. Mortgages currently running around 5.3% fixed for a year or 5.9% fixed for 2 years plus you need a minimum 20% deposit.


----------



## euvochlo (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for this thread. There are many things to consider.


----------

